# j30 headlight conversion



## sladeaudio (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey, has anyone ever had the idea of putting j30 headlights into a 4th gen max? to big or too small? too small wouldnt be a problem, but too big would. I would want to cut on stuff. Everyone knows how big a problem finding aftermarket projector headlights is for a max. I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why dont you get the cefiro headlights for the maxima ? looks alot better than the j30


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I took the projectors out of a pair of J30 headlights, seperated them and retrofitted them into my wife's 4th gen headlights. They looked pretty good the car was wrecked. The projectors have since been put into Darricks Ceferio one piece headlights. The light out put isnt that great but was improved with a set of HID's. If you want to see them on Darricks car, do a member search for Darrick and see his cardomain page.


----------

